# Paphos Marina



## robgod (May 25, 2009)

Does anyone know what is going on with the marina in Paphos? Is it now unlikely to happen?
rgds


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

robgod said:


> Does anyone know what is going on with the marina in Paphos? Is it now unlikely to happen?
> rgds


Yes it is definitely going to happen.
The contract has been given to Aristo after a lot of legal wrangling but the construction cant begin until the road from the traffic lights at the Begonia garden centre to Coral Bay hasbeen improved vand widened. This work is already under way and there is also some reclamation of land with huge boulders taking place in Kissonerga bay where the marina will be. This is also for improving and widening the road in that area.

Regards Veronica


----------

